# Who's deep frying their bird this year?



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2011)

any tips for newbies?


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to use smaller turkeys 8 to 10 Lbs. 

But most important is the safety part, some good tips here. Safety tips for deep frying a turkey for Thanksgiving dinner | Kent Regional Fire Authority - Covington & Maple Valley Reporter


----------



## Linda123 (Nov 15, 2011)

We fry a 10-12 pound bird and I bake a breast. Be careful is the best advice!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks, you two.  I will check out that link,powerplanttop.


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2011)

Two tips for you Mudbug. First, to figure out the correct amount of oil to use, put the turkey in the pot then cover with water. Then take the turkey out and mark the water level on the side of the pot. That way you will know exactly how much oil to pour in without risking using too much which could cause an overflow and a fire.

My next tip is based on my experience the first time we deep fried a turkey. The bird will cook super fast compared to doing it in the oven. Do not forget to take into account how long it will take the oil to come up to temp though. We had neglected to think about that and it took a lot longer for the oil to reach cooking temp than we though. We ate much later that night than usual.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 15, 2011)

Check, and then double check your home owners policy.
It might not cover turkey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice flat, stable, non-flammable surface outdoors.  No sense in setting the garage on fire.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2011)

Someone I know deep fried a turkey last year in one of those countertop deep fryers you see advertised on TV all the time now. He loved it. He said he'll never go back to cooking it in the oven. I imagine they are as safe as deep frying anything indoors.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks, everyone!  All tips duly noted.  Geebs, HH had already mentioned doing your tip about the water - good idea.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh and don't forget some good tunes to listen to while you are frying. Wait a sec, I forgot who I was talking to for a second


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah, really, geebs......however, it will probably be only jazz or bluegrass.  Dad will be visiting.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2011)

Well it is good to see dad has good taste in music too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2011)

William Shatner Deep Fries A Turkey

Deep Fried Safety with William Shatner | Yahoo TV - Yahoo! TV


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

GB said:


> Well it is good to see dad has good taste in music too!


 
apparently it can be inherited in both directions - I turned him on to Doc Watson and he never looked back.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## CharlieD (Nov 17, 2011)

I actually bought one of those deep frying things last year, but when I was assembling the stove part something either broke off, or it was already broken off. Anyways, I took it back to Menard’s, or was it Home Depot, well with my luck they did not have any in stock, and I just never went back to replace. There went my attempt to deep fry turkey. Better luck next time. I hope.


----------

